# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  20 قتيلاً بنيران الأمن السوري.. وكلينتون تؤكد أن الأسد فقد شرعيته بالكامل

## Sad Story

*قالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلاري كلينتون أن الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد فقد شرعيته بالكامل، وسوريا ستكون مكاناً أفضل بدونه, جاء ذلك في مؤتمر صحفي عقدته في واشنطن اليوم الجمعة وفقا لما اوردته العربية نت .

كما دعت كلينتون الدول التي تتعامل تجارياً مع سوريا خاصة في مجال النفط والأسلحة إلى إعادة النظر في علاقاتها مع دمشق.

وأضافت كلينتون أن استمرار الأسد بتصرفاته الوحشية يؤثر في العالم كله، قائلة "هناك إدانة دولية لما يحدث في سوريا.. ليس فقط من العالم، ولكن تحديداً من الدول الإقليمية".

وأضافت: "بعد بيان مجلس الأمن رأينا حراكاً إيجابياً من الجامعة العربية والخليج والسعودية وتركيا ودول أخرى، وسنواصل العمل مع حلفائنا لمزيد من الضغط على نظام الأسد لعزله".

واختتمت كلينتون حديثها بالقول "لقد فقد الرئيس الأسد شرعيته بالكامل، ومن الواضح أن سوريا ستكون مكاناً أفضل من دونه.. لقد شددنا أمس على لسان سفيرنا للحكومة السوية وقف العنف فوراً وسحب الجيش من الشوارع وتحقيق مطالب الشعب السوري الشرعية وتحقيق انتقال ديمقراطي حقيقي للسلطة".

الوضع الميداني

وميدانياً، قال ناشطون حقوقيون أن 20 مدنياً على الأقل قتلوا وأصيب آخرون اليوم، الجمعة خلال اطلاق نار من قبل قوات الامن السورية على متظاهرين.

واضاف الناشطون ان مظاهرات حاشدة خرجت في مختلف المدن السورية التي انتشر فيها الامن بكثافة ، اضافة الى تمركز للدبابات وعربات الجنود في مختلف الساحات الرئيسية وأمام المساجد.

كما أعلن النشطاء عزمهم الخروج في مظاهرات حاشدة عقب صلاة التراويح .

وقال شهود عيان ان حملة اعتقالات واسعة شنتها قوات الامن حال خروج المتظاهرين إلى الشارع.، وفي دير الزور حاول الأمن منع المصلين من الخروج إلى الشارع.

كما اشار المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان الى ان الامن السوري اعتقل الشاعر عبد الرحمن عمار رهينة بدل نجله المطلوب.

وقال ناشطون سوريون إن ثلاثة قتلى سقطوا في دير الزور، فيما قتل أحد عشر شخصاً في بلدة القصير بالقرب من ريف حمص أثناء اقتحام الجيش لها، وسقط 6 آخرون في حماة وحلب بنيران القوات السورية العشوائية، حسب ما أفاد المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان لوكالة "فرانس برس".

وقال الناشطون إن تظاهرات كبيرة خرجت ضد النظام في جمعة "لن نركع إلا لله" بدير الزور وحمص وإدلب، وأضافوا أن قوات الأمن قامت بمنع صلاة الجمعة في مسجد عثمان بن عفان بدير الزور وحولته إلى ثكنة عسكرية.

وقال الناشطون إن قوات الأمن السورية أطلقت النار على متظاهرين في مناطق دير الزور وحمص وإدلب، فيما قال مدير المرصد رامي عبدالرحمن في اتصال هاتفي مع وكالة "فرانس برس" إن "قوات الأمن السورية اقتحمت فجر اليوم الجمعة مدينة سقبا بريف دمشق في إطار حملة مداهمات واعتقالات، وسقط شهيد برصاص الأمن عندما كان يحاول الفرار خوفاً من اعتقاله"، وأضاف أنه "وجدت على جسده آثار طعن بحربة البارودة".

كما أفاد المرصد عن مقتل امرأة في بلدة خان شيخون التابعة لمحافظة إدلب القريبة من مدينة حماة، في عملية اقتحام عسكرية للبلدة.

وأفاد أن "قوة من الجيش (قوامها) عشرات المدرعات بين دبابة وناقلات جند اقتحمت بلدة خان شيخون ويسمع إطلاق رصاص كثيف"، مشيراً إلى "سقوط قتيلة".

جمعة "لن نركع"

ويبدو أن الناشطين المطالبين بالحرية مصممون أيضاً على مواصلة تحركاتهم بعد خمسة أشهر على بدء الاحتجاج، فقد دعوا على صفحتهم على "فيسبوك" إلى تظاهرات حاشدة اليوم الجمعة تحت شعار "لن نركع" للقمع.

ودعا هؤلاء الناشطون على صفحة "الثورة السورية ضد بشار الأسد 2011" إلى التعبئة تحت شعار "لن نركع إلا لله، نفوس أباة لن تركع للطغاة"، وأضافوا أن "كل يوم هو يوم جمعة في رمضان".

وكان ناشطون أفادوا بأن القوات السورية اقتحمت بالدبابات صباح أمس الخميس مدينتي سراقب بمحافظة إدلب، شمال غربي البلاد وقصير بمنطقة حمص وسط سوريا، فيما قال شهود عيان إنه سُمع إطلاق نار في سراقب بإدلب، وأن الشبيحة حرقوا بيوتاً لمدنيين.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبنا الله على كل من يطلق الرصاص على المسلمين وكمان الادهى إنه  في شهر رمضان 

الله ينتقم منهم

----------

